# export carnet d'adresse au format csv



## denisbalibouse (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai transférer mes données du carnet d'adresse sur mon webmail bluewin (provider suisse).
Il n'accepte que les format csv et le carnet d'addresse n'exporte qu'au format carte de visite (vcf).

Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? J'ai trouvé le format csv dans excel mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


Denis


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

Ce petit soft par exemple. 

PS: c'est une question qui revient régulièrement sur les forums.


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit soft par exemple.
> 
> PS: c'est une question qui revient régulièrement sur les forums.



oui mais une recherche peut-être pas très fournie ne m'avait mené à rien, désolé !

 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## yoav (19 Avril 2005)

Génial ce soft! Merci pour l'info.


----------



## denisbalibouse (20 Avril 2005)

Merci pour l'info mais le programme ne m'exporte que le nom du contact mais pas l'email.

Vais continuer avec d'autres réglages peut-être


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info mais le programme ne m'exporte que le nom du contact mais pas l'email.
> 
> Vais continuer avec d'autres réglages peut-être



Etrange, je l'ai utilisé pour importer mes contacts du Carnet d'adresses dans Gmail et j'ai bien les adresses email.


----------

